# What are your children's names?



## Brightfield

Share your children's names and share your top picks for the next (even if hypothetical) child!


----------



## whiby

our son is Ethan George (Ethan was one of the very few boys names we both liked, and George is after my Grandad). we would like at least one more child - I think if we were to have another boy it would likely be Isaac Miles (for no other reason than we like the names and we think Isaac goes well with Ethan). If we had a girl it woud probably be Charlotte or Alice, not sure on middle name.


----------



## Brightfield

Lovely choices! I love Isaac with Ethan and Alice is superb!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Phoebe Alexandra (my angel)
Alexander Matthew


----------



## whiby

Brightfield what are yours?


----------



## Brightfield

.


----------



## whiby

Ahhh I really like Finlay and Phoebe too! Alexander was also on our list of faves but it was just too long with a 3 syllable surname!


----------



## Brightfield

Pinksnowball said:


> Phoebe Alexandra (my angel)
> Alexander Matthew

Lovely names! 

What are your favourites for another child?


----------



## Babyhopes

Mine are Neamh Elisabeth and Benjamin Matthew, this one will either be Finlay (not sure on middle) or Holly Frances. With Neamh is really enjoyed picking names and back then she was going to be Finlay but now i find it really difficult especially watching my two grow so quickly and change x


----------



## Emmerella

my little girls names are

India Melodie
Heavenly-blu Angel
Meadow Blossom (our angel)

x


----------



## Pickles77

My son is Nathaniel James, we call him Nate most of the time.
For the next one, I'm liking Erik, Julian, or Miles for a boy, and Alison, Julia, or Briony for a girl. No idea for middle names.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Brightfield said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe Alexandra (my angel)
> Alexander Matthew
> 
> Lovely names!
> 
> What are your favourites for another child?Click to expand...

girls

Sabrina Iris Alexandra
Violet Iris Alexandra
Starla Iris Alexandra

boys

Cameron
Hayden
Theo

no middle names for boys atm

:flower:


----------



## hexyewdancer

My son is called Roman. For any other children we have Trinity Eden (girl) and Blake (boy).


----------



## Brightfield

Violet Iris Alexandra is stunning!!

Theo is my fav. from your boys list. I would go for Theodore though to match the length of Alexander.

Theodore George

Theodore Isaac

Theodore John

Theodore Joseph

Theodore Edward


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

violet and sabrina are my fav's atm i love theo but hubby prefers cameron


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i think violet would fit better with our surname though


----------



## sma1588

i havnt even had a first yet but already have names picked for when i do... if it's a boy then it will be....

Ryder michael
Ryder matthew 
not to sure for a middle name though

girl will be
caydence marie
caydence mae
caydence 
kaydence
not to sure on the spelling or mid names yet


----------



## JessiHD

I don't know if we are having a boy or girl yet but we were thinking Joshua Sean Alexander for a boy and Elise Vivienne Rose for a girl.


----------



## jackiea85

My LO is called Joseph Richard but he was Joshua from the 20 week scan until I was 38 weeks pregnant and someone got to that name before me! We also had Theo and Toby so if I was to have another boy I think they would be on the short list. There are so many girls names I like tho, I could be here all night lol. I love the name Violet! xx


----------



## sarah1989

We haven't had our first yet, but when trying for 19 months the subject comes up lol.

GIRLS:
Avery Kendall 
Myla Lillian
Mariska Elizabeth
Skye Eileen

BOYS:
Cameron Richard
Marc Hudson 
Chayton Alexander
Malcolm Christopher

But we are off and on with the names, and always thinking of new ones that we like :)


----------



## MUMOF5

I already have:

Shani
Sofia
Franklin (Frankie)
Sonny
Evie

and this one i want to be called Madeleine or Phoebe :thumbup:, but we are still arguing over this at mo!! :growlmad:


----------



## AimeeM

My 6 year old is Kayden and i still love his name even though it has become common. Our new baby will be Nathan if a boy and if a girl have no idea!


----------



## lisa35

My daughters Chelsea Elizabeth (after my mum)
My sons William Alexander (after my dad)

This one is going to be Finlay Jack :)


----------



## BradysMum

We have Brady Allan. Brady was the only boys name we could both agree on, and it fits him really well. Allan is DH's middle name too. For this baby we are pretty much certain if its a girl she will be called Hannah Fale (DH's Mums name is Fale). We like Nathan and Jacob for boys, but not really sure. I find boys names so hard!


----------



## xCorkettex

My lad is called Jack Charles, Jack because its a lovely solid name and Charles after my great-grandfather :)

Our names for my imaginary baby girl is Holly Elizabeth and we have a few (that i cant remember) for a boy........can you tell i would love to have a girl???


----------



## letia659

I have a 5yr old Jacob Levi--Jake
baby is Lucas Charlie--Luke
if I ever have anymore I would name a girl Lilly or Lillyan middle name of Cadence or mae :) and I dont have a name for anymore potential boys other than Zander but DH went against it with this LO so probably wouldnt be an option.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Emily Anne
Hebe Ellan


----------



## Mervs Mum

letia659 said:


> if I ever have anymore I would name a girl Lilly or Lillyan middle name of Cadence or mae :) and I dont have a name for anymore potential boys other than *Zander *but DH went against it with this LO so probably wouldnt be an option.


I thought it was spelled Xander?


----------



## dizzyspells

My two are called.
Mia Kate and Finnlay Elijah.


----------



## verona

My boy is called Joel Anthony :)
i love it, Anthony is also his dads middle name, and the name a relative of his that passed


----------



## purpleblond

My daughter has a doubled barreled first name instead of a first name & middle name as we couldn't decide. Her name is Mia-Ellen, nickname is Mellon (the younger kids in nursery couldn't say Mia-Ellen - it sounded like Mellon!) OH wanted Mia, I wanted Ellen or Eleanor - hence the compromise! 
:flower:


----------



## pixydust

the names we like are;
Amelia Jade
Freya Willow
Jasmine Olivia

Magus Lyle
Logan Rhys


----------



## having#4

Oldest is Casey Ann (my BF and I decided in grade 7 whoever had the first girl we would name her Casey) and Ann is my mothers name

DS is Dustin Curtis (Dustin bc it was the only one we could agree on and Curtis is my dads name an OH's brothers name)

DD is Bryanna Lily Elnora (Bryanna bc it sounds so soft and delicate like her, Lily bc I love it and it's OH's grandmothers name and Elnora was my Grandmothers name)

If this one is a girl I love the name Charlie, Ava, or Era.

Boy would be either Presley John (john after my Grandpa)


----------



## kiki

AimeeM said:


> My 6 year old is Kayden and i still love his name *even though it has become common*. Our new baby will be Nathan if a boy and if a girl have no idea!

Really? It's not at all common in Scotland yet then. In fact, in Scotland last year there were a total of 72 children (boys and girls) registered with the name (all spellings!)

My childrens names are Kirsty and Caidan.

No chance of having another but if Caidan had been a girl he would have been Karis, Karissa or Kianna.

xxx


----------



## Tasha

I have;

Morgan William
Naomi-Mae
Honey
Kaysie Blossom

I thought if I had any more children they would be 

Chaney Elizra if a girl

or Enzo for a boy (unsure about middle name)

but I keep dreaming about twin girls and I love the names I keep dreaming about. They are Felicity Rae and Ebony Skye, so if I have another girl it might be one of them.


----------



## twinklestar

i have a Jacob lewis, Megan Louise and Ellie Gem

we like Kaine, Leona or Layla so far for this little one

x


----------



## Gunner's Mama

We have a Gunner Wayne. Gunner is a Scandanavian name and Wayne is my FIL name and he has helped us so much over the years we wanted to honor him.

For the next...Gavin James for a boy and undecided if its a girl.


----------



## letia659

Mervs Mum said:


> letia659 said:
> 
> 
> if I ever have anymore I would name a girl Lilly or Lillyan middle name of Cadence or mae :) and I dont have a name for anymore potential boys other than *Zander *but DH went against it with this LO so probably wouldnt be an option.
> 
> 
> I thought it was spelled Xander?Click to expand...

can be spelled either way and as my dads name is Zandal we would use the Z and I just like it with a Z better :)


----------



## mum2morgan

We have Morgan Phoenix & Amelie Freya.

Other names we like for girls are:

vienna alexandria
Ophelia Charlotte

and for boys:

Emerson Fletcher
Jago Reuben


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

i have a Lexi Louise :D

and for any future girls i like..

Trinity Leigh
skyla
Derri (no middle names yet lol)

and boys.. well.. nameless :rofl:


----------



## Lisalovesbean

I have.....

Ellis Robert (Robert after his daddy and paternal grandad)

Romy Caitlin ( pronounced Ro Me, Italian for Rose, Caitlin cos we love the name)

Marlow Peter (Peter after my Dad)


----------



## sunbeam

my kids are Linzi, Niki,Bradley,Lacey,Darcy,Tegan,Romany,Kai and the new one due in feb is gonna be Devin for a boy and either Asha or Taya for a girl [ i think] ...]..


----------



## amazed

we have 
Keiron James (james after hubbys dad)
Chloe Jade (the only girls names we likes)
Jamie Jack

we dont know if this one is a girl or boy... but i think for a girl 
Paige Jessica

and for a boy
Blake something


----------



## angelsmummy

mine are
angel marie
caden james 

if caden were to be a girl we had picked lacey nicole or kelsi nicole my OH also likes star if we ave another girl


----------



## timbawundakin

Shaun James
and
Robbie David

I like Nico for the bump if its a boy,
If its a girl I like Mischa.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles

I have Edward John Charles already, If we had another boy it would be Alfred Stephen Josiah. Girls name is Alice Elizabeth


----------



## mommabee

Emmerella said:


> my little girls names are
> 
> India Melodie
> Heavenly-blu Angel
> Meadow Blossom (our angel)
> 
> x

OMG i love your names... :)
i was considering india myself!!! :)

what has you or your child experienced with such a cute little name???

and my first child will be Dakota Maylily/Lilymay

Undecided tho! :)

idk if its a boy, idunno any cute boys names..... i like ezra though!:)


----------



## JessiHD

bubbles said:


> I have Edward John Charles already, If we had another boy it would be Alfred Stephen Josiah. Girls name is Alice Elizabeth

Lovely! :)


----------



## Sam9kids

Ok here goes. All have middle names after family members

My 8:

Joseph Stephen
Bethany Linda
Lauren Katie
Rebekah Marie
Rachel Leanne Barbara
Sean Robert Christopher
Ellis Sarah Jane (a girl)
Lewis Michael


My 3 stepkids:

Amy Louise
Sophie Claire
Nathan John


Phew we are struggling this time!


----------



## LoraLoo

Ours are

Caitlyn Leigh
Ollie Coel
Eve
Amy Eve

If we have another I like Iris and for a boy Joseph, James, George,Corban, Elliott, Finlay, Noah and Samuel!


----------



## JennTheMomma

Our son's name is Hunter Gianni. Hunter was just a name we really liked, and at that time it wasn't very popular, seems to be now. Gianni is an Italian name we liked that wasn't already in the family (DH is Italian). 

If we have a girl she will be Lailey Bella. Lailey is Laila and Lilly put togather, both names we like but have become way too popular for our liking. And Bella is just cute.

If we have a boy his name will be Liev Garatoni. Liev is a name we really like, and Garatoni is my DH's family name (well, 1 of them).


----------



## cherrybear91

My little two year old is called Isla Nicole. Isla was my OH's suggestion and Nicole is my mum's name. We call her Lala.

My bump will be Eden Danielle if it's a girl or Noah Christopher if it's a boy.

I love so many of the names on this thread!
=]


----------



## Christine1993

I like the name Aidan
but the boyfriend likes the name Cash, after Johnny Cash..that's my boyfriends idol lol
So we've comprised on Aidan Cash.

bleh,


----------



## having#4

I love Cash! That is one I will have to suggest to OH. I am trying to find either something unique or something with a classic rock theme. Curtis for DS's middle name worked perfectly since it is my Dad's name, OH's brother and I am possible the world's biggest Kurt Cobain fan. (I know that DS's name isn't Kurt, but close enough for me)
So for this one if it is a boy now I like Presley and Cash, I don't think Cash would be a hard sell since OH and I both love the man in black!


----------



## helz81

My daughter is Kayleigh Bethany, my son is Ellis Jay and this little chap will be Ethan Lewis xx


----------



## flowertot

up to now the only one DH and i can agree on is 

Zach Daniel (Daniel after his brother who lives in Israel)

Dh wants to spell it Zack Daniel though.


----------



## kk1981

My son is Joshua james we call him josh though and joshua when hes up to no good! and my daughter is skye rose. If i had another boy i would call him Logan x


----------



## RubyRainbows

having#4 said:


> I love Cash! That is one I will have to suggest to OH. I am trying to find either something unique or something with a classic rock theme. Curtis for DS's middle name worked perfectly since it is my Dad's name, OH's brother and I am possible the world's biggest Kurt Cobain fan. (I know that DS's name isn't Kurt, but close enough for me)
> So for this one if it is a boy now I like Presley and Cash, I don't think Cash would be a hard sell since OH and I both love the man in black!

That could be alot of fun! I love Cash & Presley! How about: Marley, Jagger, Cooper, Bowie, Dylan, Lennon, Ringo! Ha! Lots to choose from!


By the way, my son's name is Jayden Christopher


----------



## sunshine123

i have a little boy called Sonny Blue, i loved Sonny and get so many compliments on this name and Blue is after my brother Blue-Jae

not sure about the new one yet, i really love unusual names and ones that they will not have another in the same class at school, but not weird ones that people will pull their face at xx


----------



## surprise no5

My sons are called -
Rohan George
Donovan Oliver (Donnie for short)
Caden Steven
Lachlan Joseph (Lockie for short)

We haven't had that much discussion on names yet - I love Jonah but dh hates it :( I also like Soloman, Macauley and Gabriel for a boy. Middle name would prob be Ray.

Haven't a clue on girls names - am pretty sure this one will be a boys tho lol


----------



## DizzyMoo

My son is Joshua-lee , lee after 1 of my brothers. 
Bump is to be called Jaxon-Ted , Ted after my granddad who died many years ago x


----------



## Brightfield

JessiHD said:


> bubbles said:
> 
> 
> I have Edward John Charles already, If we had another boy it would be Alfred Stephen Josiah. Girls name is Alice Elizabeth
> 
> Lovely! :)Click to expand...

I agree! Fabulous names.


----------



## honey08

my littleboys morgan marshall .......... morgan cos i use to LOVE morgan clothes rage (dont fit me now/or am feeling old) and marshall after meinem cos hes the best :thumbup:

OH son is houlden reece, houlden outa his fav book,cant remember the name :rofl:


----------



## mumof42be

I have a bradley steven.....bradley we just like and steven is his dads name
Ryan alexandra......ryan as we liked and alexandra is my OH grandad (no longer here)
Elle-anne.....this name means alot and os so special i lost my 16 year ols sister 2 years ago (leanne) and this is a name for her if you take the 1st 2 letters of Elle name it spells leanne :)


----------



## bailey98

Abbie, Lucy and Luke! We dont have a name picked for this lo, we love all our kids names but just cant seem to decide on this one!


----------



## pa2k84

welcome


----------



## dizzyisacow

my son is aristotle john, the first name we just liked no other reason and the second is my husbands fathers name.
hes mostly called ari but lately i call him stotle, we are greek and in greek his name is aristoteli ioani


----------



## toptrump

I have Emily Alice who is 14 now cannot think of a name for this little ne if it is a girl. If a boy he will be Oscar


----------



## 2bmum

I have loads of girls names, and a few boys. I'd love a little girl if I'm blessed with another, but have boy names too :D
Trouble is, I've used loads of names I like on my animals :blush: or ones I love have become common.
Girls
Pheobe
Lillie
Savannah (common now)
Sienna (used this on my horse before Sienna Miller showed up, now it's common :( )
Sahara
Seren 
Abigail
Freya
Keira (then Keira Knightly showed up and became common)
Ebonnie
Caia
Fallon

Boys
Issac
Jonah
Beau
Samuel
Lucas
Theodore
Beau
Joshua


My lo is Oliver David :D


----------



## tasha41

My daughter's name -- Elyse 

Future girl names -- Peyton, Helena, Ava, Evelyn, Scarlett, Autumn, Violet, Carina (lol, I have A LOT of left overs from Elyse!!)

Future boy names -- OH wants James. I don't. I like Dominic, Uillieam, Keith, Logan, and Alexander.


----------



## JennieyL

My angels..
Kostyn.. .. And Rilo!
And my baby girls name is 
Callie Dawn.. (Callie means Most beautiful.. and dawn means sunrise).. so it means most beautiful sunrise :)


----------



## AdeledA84

I love unisex names, which is why my girls have them.

DD#1 - Maeson Catrin Marie 

Catrin is my angel sister who was born too early a year before Maeson was born & Marie is my middle name & my Gran's name shortened.

DD#2 - Tayla Lili Anne

Lili is my favourite flower & I spelled it the Welsh way to follow Maeson's 1st middle name & Anne is after my auntie who passed away almost 6 years ago.


DD#3 due 08/12/09 - Eliot

We still have no middle names chosen but we have 8 weeks to choose some for her.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Matthew Dennis

Ruby Summer Angeline


----------



## AJpeartree

If it's a boy it will be Tommy, girl will be Summer Jolynn


----------



## LorettaClaire

If its a boy we're thinking 

Lucas Jack
or 
Aiden Jack

If it's a girl were thinking

Sophia Grace
or
Grace Olivia x


----------



## zeppo1971

my two boys are Leon and Oscar!


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

My son is called Noah Samuel Eric xxxx


----------



## Pixie81

We already have Oliver James and have chosen Amelia Rose for a girl and Elliott James for a boy. x


----------



## jackson09

Mackenzie Camille and she fits her name to the T


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi girls

We already have a daughter Loren Rose (as a baby she was lollipop or lolli, now we call her Lou)
and two sons - Conor Andrew and Ben Matthew

Middle names all from great grandparents.

For this bump-to-be I like boys names Finlay, Mason, Ethan, Oliver (I love Olly), Max, or girls names - Olvia, Freya, Allysa, Evie, Lily (as a middle name after DH mum), Maisie, Milly, -haven't yet compared notes with DH and remember the last time he vetoed loads of my faves right from the off lol -If Ben had been a girl he'd have been Freya Lily.

There are loads of lovely names in there girls -beautiful choices!!

xx


----------



## Nomio

We have a boy, Jordan Kai and a girl Amélie May.

If we get round to another it would be Louis for a boy and Olivia for a girl.


----------



## sarah0108

my daughter is..

Harriet Sarah

if this ones a girl i like..

Imogen Lucie or Evie :) 

no boys names yet though x


----------



## Edensmum

I have a daughter, Eden Rose. 

I'm TTC number 2 and like Jago Henry, Micah James, Jared Cole, Reuben Jay or Andre Luke for a boy.

Girls I'm less sure of but a few in the maybe pile. Violet Skye, Saffron Eve, Jasmine Rain or Eliza Paige.

It's such a big decision!


----------



## embojet

Molly Jane :cloud9:


----------



## maybebaby3

Dylan is our son and Erin is our daughter. not sure of names 4 no3 tho DH likes Keira 4 a girl and Noel 4 a boy. i like Keira but not sure about Noel.


----------



## Rachiebaby24

My daughter is Maley Melissa (Maley pronounced like Bailey, Hayley etc but with an M)


----------



## fernie3

I have

Jessica Alice
Jacob Alexander
and
Bethan Marie

if (when!) we have another so far I like James or Isabelle

Sophie


----------



## Emma.Gi

My son is called Harrison Steven;
next child without OH's input would be Charlie Robert and Grace Eva


----------



## katb

Cameron James Thomas (middle names after grandads)
Jessica Morgan
Lily Emma 

This one will be Anna Sophia if it's a girl and possibly James Alexander for a boy but very undecided,


----------



## Jemma_x

Lauren Amelia (our angel)
Connor Edward


----------



## emsiee

My son is James Michael (after grandad)

If bub number 2 is a boy..we like Alexander, William, and George.

For a girl,I like Daisy, Jessica and Ruby.


----------



## lupi

I have a son called Austin Robert James and like Tilly and Stanley but named my dogs that. Horse is called Pascha. Like verity also


----------



## Kara1989

Summer Alexandra and Maxi Elena are my LOs.
Always wanted a little boy called Max but now I have Maxi I think my hypothetical son would have to be Noah James (that would assume the FOB was the the same as Summer and Maxi's though cos James is his name!).


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

My daughter is called Ruby Rosemary. If she'd been a boy, I wanted Roman, OH wanted Robert! Lots of 'R' names :)


----------



## Rallybird

My son is Evan William - after his two Grandads.

If I have another it will probably be Griffith Glyn for a boy or Elinor Myfanwy for a girl (all family names again)


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Maley Melissa is my daughter and the names i like now are

Neveah ??? for a Girl and Michael Adrian for a boy


----------



## hayley x

My little boy is Alex Richard (Richard after his daddy) and names in the running for this little girl are Daisy, Emily, Amelie and Mia :) xxx


----------



## lamise

if its a girl :kiss: :flower: im thinking of Nicole Ressa :happydance::baby:
if its a boy :haha::happydance: im thinking of Matheu David :happydance::baby:


----------



## mrsneish2b

My almost 9 year old is Melissa Paige, at the time my grandparents we;re like what?? and tried to call her melinda and other variations! hahah we call her Melly or Mel melissa if shes in trouble haha!


----------



## Taurustot09

mine are Harry , Michael, Emma, Lucy ( Luciana maisie) our last baby will be Sophia Rose or Theo george :))


----------



## LunaRose

My son is called Jayden Charlie :) xx


----------



## Erinlenaskat

my little girls name is harmony rose


----------



## cleckner04

My daughters name is Emma Sophia. If we have a boy next it will be Ethan Anderson. Not sure what it will be if a girl. I love the name Elizabeth. :thumbup:


----------



## reallytinyamy

I have Chloe Amy.

Our shortlist was Isabel. Moly, Lauren and Chloe I wanted Isla but OH hated.

this time round a boy willl be Leo Mark and a gir Francesca May


----------



## AimeeM

Kayden and Nathan =)


----------



## rwhite

I'm hoping to name our little guy Oliver. So his full name will be Oliver Leonard McBride (Leonard after his great granddad :)). OH isn't overly keen on Oliver, but has told me I have naming rights, and Oliver is just a gorgeous name, I think...not to mention it's OH's middle name!

If we had been having a girl she would have been either Acacia Grace McBride or Mona Grace McBride :kiss:


----------



## x-dannielle

My little girl is called Sienna-Louise :)


----------



## cherryglitter

I looooveee the name Daisy. But OH hates it!! :( But seeing as baby is coming out of my hoo-ha I think I might win him over on this one!

Names in the running are - girls: Isabella Mia, Peyton, Brooke-Mia, Kayla, Alexis.
Boys: Aidan [OH hates this too!], Luca, Jayden, Harvey, Zac, Max.

My heart is set on Daisy though [if it's a girl that is!] x x


----------



## raicheal

I have quite a brood!

My twin girls are called - Ruby Louise and Isla Beatrice, they're 7.
I have a 4 year old boy called Michael John, a 2 year old boy called Patrick Thomas, and I'm pregnant with a girl now!

I'm going for a real traditional Irish name like Aoife, Aibhlinn or Caoimhe for my next one. If it was a boy I love Ruairi (Rory) but think its too similar to Rubys name. So I'd go for Niall, Ronan or Dara. x


----------



## angelmummy

my 3 gorgeous boys are

nathan joshua 
kieran jacob (angel in heaven)
corey jay

marie x


----------



## phoebesmum

our daughters name is phoebe elizabeth but we had a load of different names we had phoebe olivia, ava rose, niamh, daisy but glad we settled on phoebe as this is quite unusual and really suits her.


----------



## maraxa

Our son is Evan Edward. 

If we have a girl she'll either be Leah Elizabeth or Nina Elizabeth.

Not sure if it's a boy, but I like the name Ryan Michael


----------



## annietiger

Hi my daughter is called Ana-Lucia. My husband picked it from tv show lost. and the new baby will be either:

Logan with Nicholas, Alan for middle names after my dad and husbands dad or 
Azaria or Phebe for girl.


----------



## oursweetpea

My sons name is Tyelen Frehley (ty-Lyn , Fry-lee) its a one of a kind just like him


----------



## Keli1265

My 3 Year Old Son's Name is Alexander John (AJ) and I'm Thinkin For Baby Boy Number 2 Mason, OH Doesnt Like It But Tuff, Lol


----------



## MUMOF5

phoebesmum said:


> our daughters name is phoebe elizabeth but we had a load of different names we had phoebe olivia, ava rose, niamh, daisy but glad we settled on phoebe as this is quite unusual and really suits her.

I LOVE PHOEBE, its one of our final 3 :cloud9:. xx


----------



## janet

I have 4 sons, they are....Ayrton, kalem. Ethan and Regan, a few unusual ones but thats how i like it lol for this last and final baby i really can not think of a name i really love...


----------



## Shell'sAngels

My Boy's are:

William (Billy) Stephen (after my dad) and 
Harvey Michael (after my husband) 

For bean number 3 we like Lucas James, Leo James or Kayden James.

Girls we like Summer Rose or Skye Louise x


----------



## amy2boys

I have:
Daniel William
Joshua Christopher

For girl I like:
Sofia
Scarlett
Layla
Lila
Isabelle
Hannah
Daisy

For a boy: (getting hard as used my 2 favs!)
Ryan
Samual
Benjamin
Charlie


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

my girls are..

Lauryn-Marie & Ellie-Ann

this little boy will be 

Rian-Sean.


----------



## gogypie

My 2 girls are named Madison Lily and Taylor Chloe
If we have a boy this time he will be William Caden and if we have a girl she will be Logan or Quinn (middle name being worked on)


----------



## tinkabells

removed


----------



## Belowen

Leah Amelie

If we ever had more kids they'd be Kieran, Lydia or Liam


----------



## LunaRose

Jayden Charlie. If he was a girl he would have been Eva Rose but I'm liking Eva Lily more now! If I have another boy he will be Connor William Edward (After his Grandaddies!) xxx


----------



## stephx

I really like...

Girls
Skye
Bailey
Summer
Ava
Evie

Boys
Cayden
Ashton
Taylor
Max
Mason


Me and OH are not agreeing a lot on them though :lol:

xx


----------



## summerarmahni

My little girl is called Summer-jade and my little boy is going to be called armahni-awat but if he was a girl he would of been called savannah-rose :kiss:


----------



## kirst06

Joshua james
kelsey diane


----------



## hannahR

I have Hollie Grace.

For this one we like-
For girls-
Hazel Maria
Darcy Rose
Rosie Mae

Boys-
Toby George
George (not sure on middle names)
Dominic
Oscar
Charlie


----------



## debgreasby

Mine are....

Niall-Blaize
Keavey-Leigh
Alexander Joseph
Jasmine Lauren

For this one it's Dylan Paul for a boy or Morgan Iris for a girl.


----------



## kelsey09

kirst06 said:


> Joshua james
> kelsey diane

Kelsey is a great choice :happydance:
im 21 and have only ever met 3 other kelsey's only problem i get is people assuming you said chelsea because they haven't heard Kelsey before.

I have a daughter called Mia Louise
and haven't thought of named for this little one yet some great names on here though.


----------



## poppy666

I have 3 boys listed below

Rhys 
Gage
Wade

Just found out im having another boy so think ive decided on either Korben or Carson, did have a girls name Destiny Rose so guess i'll get lucky next time lmao


----------



## loz

my little girl is hannah louise and my boy is harrison lucas


----------



## OneProudMommy

Mine are:

Elizabeth

Brendan

Alexis

Jasmine

Jesse

Ethan

Next baby for a girl we like Genevieve for a girl and not sure for a boy.


----------



## BabyJayne

I like tons of names...!

At the moment we have Madeline Diane (Diane after my mum, who passed away 5 years ago) for a girl and Isaac James for a boy. These are the only two DH and I really love and agree on...

But - I like loads of others.

Girls (middle name Diane or Jayne...after me!)

Melody
Isla
Gracie
Anya
Mathilda

Boys (middle name James)
Kai
Finlay
Seth
Sebastian
Archie
Theo


----------



## hoping4bfp

My dear son is Garrett Alexander Mitchell Pugh, our sweet daughter is Emmalice Ivana Kaylin Pugh, and our angel son is Branson Dale Mitchell Pugh. Garrett was given my maiden name, Mitchell, Emmalice is a cross between my grandmother's, Emma and Alice and her middle name is after my dad's middle, Ivan. Our angel baby is Branson after my husband and I, Brandi and Jason, Dale is my mother's middle name and of course my maiden name again. Our next, if a girl will be Addelyne Barbara Grace, the Barbara is for my mother and for a boy it will be Grady Mitchell Jase.


----------



## trumpetbum

My girls have names that aren't my favourites as dh and I could never agree. However I like their mns and we are sure of our first name choices for our next wee one. 
We have Kayleigh Anne Margaret Ellen and Carly Elizabeth Sarah Marie. Our next babe will be Gabriel or Juliet. Middle names from John, raymond Gary and Thomas or Dara, Reilly and Rae.


----------



## debjolin

my beautiful daughters name is keelin maria.


----------



## Beadette

maraxa said:


> Our son is Evan Edward.
> 
> If we have a girl she'll either be Leah Elizabeth or Nina Elizabeth.
> 
> Not sure if it's a boy, but I like the name Ryan Michael

My name is Nina and one of my middle names is Elizabeth! Great choice! Lol xx


----------



## kelly2903

i have 

lilly-jade
step children

paige amanda
caitlyn joanne
ryan mark

for this bubz i like

girls

millie
maisy
mia
miley
hermione
gracie
modesty
peyton

boys
devon
cole
mason
???????? i need nore on boys lol


----------



## westbrja

My DD's name is Savannah Julianna. Her middle name is pronounced (Ju-lee-on-a)
My DS's name is Zayvion Edward, pronounced just like it sounds.


----------



## dippy dee

Bethanny-johanna dd1
Joe-paul ds1
Jay-jordan ds2
Deon-mark ds3
Shannon-jade dd2
Scott-michael ds4
Karlum-jon ds5
Jack-dean ds6
Harley-jon ds7
and 3 angels twins connor and katie and also Hope eternity.


----------



## Carolyn244

Shane Matthew (boy)
Spencer Liam (boy)
Avery Jade (girl)


----------



## MON COEUR

As my parents are both Russian and Italian and my husband is Polish and French, our 4 children all have slightly odd foriegn names.
Boys: Frances Il'yich Tsoleou Manucci
Giacomo Sebastian Pytor Grimani
Johannes Abraham Baldisser' Farinelli
Girl: Gwenyth Maddelana de Bernadis Imer

We already have any future ones names planned!! ;P


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

My son is Noah Samuel Eric. I love his name, Noah cause it was the only name we agreed on, Samuel is OH's name and Eric is my grand-dad who died of cancer when I was young. For the next one for a girl:
Eden Elaine
Faith Elaine
Alexa Elaine
Alliyah Elaine
(Elaine is my Mums name, would probably be a second middle name to match Noah but not sure wat, perhaps Lillian after my great Nan who died of stroke last year)
for a boy:
Julian Daryl James
Christian Daryl James
Gabriel Daryl James
(Daryl is FIL name, James is OH middle name)
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoibsurferx

We are naming the twins Alexianna Paige (may just name her Lexi...not completely sure yet) and Benjamin Leo.


----------



## mama_katie87

my first son's name is nathaniel james.
and my second is andrew thomas.
if we ever have a girl, i like elsie rebecca.
not too sure for another boy.


----------



## Welshie

Hello, 

We dont have any kids yet but our choices are 

1) Milanya Skye 
2) Akasya Grace 
3) Peyton Alexis
4) Isla Nicole 

1) Cassidy Derek (derek after my grandfather) 
2) Mackauly Rayne


----------



## jo_79

DD1 Chloe Louise
DD2 Hollie Mai - now an angel
DS1 Samuel Thomas Rhys


----------



## ruby_baby

Our names are:

Girl
Ruby Dawn
Willow Dawn

Boy
Banjo Tate
Oliver Tate

Hubby likes Achilles as a first name but I just couldn't do it to the poor little bugger!:blush:


----------

